# Overseeding Timothy



## Hayisforhotses (Jul 5, 2015)

Looking at possibly taking another field over that has been out of production for some time. Owner has been bush hogging it a couple times a year for the last 3 or 4 years. Think I will have any luck top dressing Timothy? Planning on manure this fall but just can't swing plowing it yet with our soil so hungry for lime. Was thinking manure this fall too dress Timothy this fall or spring? Or waste of seed? Obviously fertilizer in spring


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably worth a try as Timothy is one of the cheaper seeds. But you will need to go over the seed 2-3 times with a culti-packer to give the seed a chance to germinate. Might want to spray with 2-4d this spring and try to kill or suppress the broadleafs to give the grass a starting chance.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayisforhotses (Jul 5, 2015)

Would u seed this fall? I assume it would be best right after it was mowed again? Thanks for your reply


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would here....I can't say that far North....maybe some of the others closer to you will suggest.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

How far north? Around the U.S. Canada border its roughly sept 15 seeding deadline for Timothy


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Any grass seed you can get in late summer or early fall will do better than trying in the spring muck. Around here anyway. September 15 is what I shoot for to be done so I get germination and some growth before it goes dormant.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

On second thought I could probably send my rake hand over and your ground will be prettinear tilled so you will have no trouble.with seed soil contact.


----------



## Hayisforhotses (Jul 5, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> How far north? Around the U.S. Canada border its roughly sept 15 seeding deadline for Timothy


----------



## Hayisforhotses (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes close to us Canada border bit east but not worth arguing the small distance


----------

